
Dark Hacker News Theme (Chrome Extension) - Scfix
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dark-hacker-news/ibhckhmgbfnlagdgpheomkaegpnimnhj
======
Scfix
I created a basic theme for hacker news. I tried to keep it as straight
forward and simple. But modified the color scheme to make it not so bright.

I made it open source at
[https://github.com/ScFix/DarkHacker](https://github.com/ScFix/DarkHacker)

Just wanted to share.

